

Tatsuo Horiuchi, the 73-year old Excel spreadsheet artist - anu_gupta
http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2013/05/28/tatsuo-horiuchi-excel-spreadsheet-artist/

======
spydum
Thought this was going to be pixel art using colored cells..

